# Which of these writers do you like most? (Part Two)



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Which of those great writers do you like most?


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I like them all for different reasons for different times.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I've only read 10 of those authors, Nabokov and Hemingway are probably my favorites, but I enjoyed all of the ones I've read. Can't wait to read the other authors (and read more by the ones I've already read).


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Tristan said:


> I've only read 10 of those authors, Nabokov and Hemingway are probably my favorites, but I enjoyed all of the ones I've read. Can't wait to read the other authors (and read more by the ones I've already read).


If you have some favorites, please, vote.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Homer - for the epic portrayals of a culture that pretty much all our civilization came from.
Orwell and Bulgakov - for the excellent political satire.
Vernes - for just about all of my childhood dreams.
Hesse - who is for me a head above all others in this list - for the way he speaks with love and warmth even in the midst of tragedy. And for the poetry of course. My favorite poem of his (unfortunately not translated into English) is about organ music - the man really had a fine feeling for music.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

*Dumas, Hugo, Verne (no "s"!)
*
They wrote about the world: history, travel, and science. Adventure, heroism, drama and excitement!

(With Hugo, though, I'm thinking of the plays and _Notre-Dame_, not _Les mis_, which is almost unreadable. Every action or dialogue sparks a page of authorial comment, and the dramatic flow is interrupted by lectures on sewers, criminal slang, convents, and Waterloo.)

*Hesse*

I've read all the other writers except Faulkner and Nabokov; they largely leave me cold.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

deleted cancel disappeared...


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Sorry, but none of the above. I'll take Henry Miller and Charles Bukowsky over any of them, especially on a rainy day. They knew how to shock and entertain the reader with their unusual life experiences and yet were full of a tremendous, unsuspected wisdom. Lawrence Durrell and Anais Nin weren't bad either.

I prefer the _outsiders_, and they also knew something deeply significant about classical music that they frequently interjected into in their writings, especially Miller and Bukowsky. Miller wrote about Scriabin, and Bukowsky frequently listened to the immortals when he was writing and wrote a number a fantastic poems about his favorites, from Bach to Bruckner to Mahler and to many others. :cheers:


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hemingway is my favorite, but barely- Orwell is very close behind. Both _1984_ and _The Sun Also Rises_ are treasured favorites, and I also love _The Old Man and the Sea_ and _Animal Farm_. But Hemingway's short stories are just amazing!


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh, I somehow didn't notice Orwell in the list. Voted Faulkner for _As I Lay Dying_, but certainly would have voted for Orwell as well. I still have a lot of reading to do as I've only finished books by those two, and Hemingway & Fitzgerald.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Bulgakov, Hugo and Faulkner for me. The Master and Margarita is one of my favorite novels, The White Guard is excellent too. I love all of Hugo's novels, including the garish L'homme qui rit. My favorite Faulkner is Light in August.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Orwell because he is the eternal exemplar of the essayist in English, for his lack of pretension and for Down and Out in Paris and London.

Fitzgerald... the Great Gatsby is the closest thing I've read to perfection in novel form.

Homer (the father of us all)

I'm yet to properly delve into Thomas Mann but I'm sure I'll be blown away - Buddenbrooks and the Magic Mountain are on the list


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I think I'll go with Thomas Mann... but how should I describe him? His writing is chilly and contemplative, with a burning passion hidden deep inside. Cold, but hot. Relaxed... like smoking a cigar, without hurry. But reaching frightening conclusions, conflicts that will not be solved. He seems to be always two things, a list of pairs of opposites. But he doesn't go into a nervous frenzy... he analyzes, as if rising to a mountaintop... and at the top, in the thin air, the chill you feel is not on your skin, it's deep in your bones. He may not reach conclusions as such, but at the end he's analyzed the situation so thoroughly that it's not difficult for the reader to make an informed decision and reach his own. I love this guy.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I voted Orwell.
I just realized how little novels I have read I mostly read fact books that is how boring I am even if I appreciate a good novel if I read it.


----------

